# Vaccination Overdose



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm looking for some help. To make a long and very upsetting story short, my Vet gave my puppy a shot that had Distemper, Hepatitis, Parainfluenza, Parvo, Lepto, and Bordatella in it barely a week after his first shots. (I wanted parvo and distemper done at 12 weeks, I was on the fence about hepatitis and flu, I didn't want lepto and bordatella done ever. We're not in a risk area for lepto and we don't have a reason to board him.)

So...other than deciding what to do to the vet...I'm looking for opinions about what to do moving forward. Watson's breeder is asking her vet that she knows well and I'm waiting to hear back, but I thought I'd ask the forum. How serious is this? I've read that the second set of shots might counter-act the first? When should his next set of shots be, and will they be the third set, or second, or even first? Where does this leave us as far as when it's safe to go for walks around the neighborhood, go to puppy class, socialize with dogs, etc...

I'm not sure how worried to be, or what I can do about it now that it's happened. The vet wants to give him his final set of shots, including rabies, on the 13th. We're looking for a new vet.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If you are not a veterinarian why are you questioning his professional opinion? 

After all you chose the vet.

How much do you know about each vaccine or for that matter what vaccines are? :-[


If you want to help your dog more... here is best advice I was found so far... don't spay or neuter until fully grown.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

To be honest, I guess the reason I'm upset is because when I told his breeder and another breeder friend about it, they were so surprised and upset. They know so much more than I do. That's why I'm asking here too, I need some help knowing if/how much this matters. I'm worried that two vaccinations so close together (from the online research I've done as well as information I got from the vet, boosters should be spaced 3-4 weeks apart) will make him sick. I'll be so relieved and happy if he's fine.

We're planning on neutering him at 24 months, he doesn't need to be boarded and he's our only dog (so far) so I don't think we'll run into many problems with waiting.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your pup Fonix. I am not a vet and not that well read on individual vaccines.
However I do know that over vaccinating can compromise the immune system, and are thought to cause some allergies and be responsible for mast cell tumours. 

I am at the moment making arrangements to have my 13month old Titre tested for immunity against the diseases instead of having him re vaccinated. Obviously it is very important that he has immunity to the diseases we vaccinate against, but it is usually not necessary to vaccinate as frequently as most vets recommend.

Hopefully your breeder's vet will be able to advise you. Will the shots the vet has just given him not count as his 2nd shots. What did the vet himself have to say about what he did???

I am pleased to hear your pup is well and I do hope he continues to be okay. Do keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Check out this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7458.0.html

I have a couple of posts in that thread about current research on vaccination in dogs and there are a couple of links to the details.

The research showed that for core vaccines a single vaccination at 12 weeks is as effective as multiple puppy vaccinations and the immunity lasts a lot longer than a year. I am not a vet but I do have a medical degree and from what I have read I wouldn't be happy re-vaccinating after a week. I am fairly sure I have also read (but no longer have the links) that it is recommended that rabies shouldn't be given at the same time as the core vaccines but I may be wrong on this. 

After what I have read I am personally disinclined to vaccinate against diseases that may be unpleasant but have no long term ill effects or can be easily treated unless there is a specific reason. 

If the vet has gone against your clearly expressed desire without discussing it with you then I would certainly check out another vet. You can't have a working relationship like that even if he is the 'expert'.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Will do. It will be interesting to get the other Vet's opinion.

I was surprised when my vet wanted to vaccinate him so soon after his last shots but he said it was time. Then he gave him one shot and one oral vaccination and checked off the six boxes on Watson's record. I was surprised because I called several vets to find one that would only do the core vaccinations and they assured me that's what they would do when it was time. I told the vet I didn't want lepto and bordatella and he said it was okay, they were included. I said no, we decided not to give them to him and he said, well, we already did it. I said again, but I don't want him to have them and he just said, they're already done. 

I'm sure dogs are all affected differently, I'm just hoping our puppy is one that it won't bother too much.

I'm not really worried about the lepto and bordatella, I just wasn't going to do them because he doesn't need them here. I'm really the least worried about those because he didn't have the initial dose of them. I just hope that having two doses of the others close together won't be a problem.

Thanks for the link Lyra. I'm feeling like the best thing to do is not worry about it too much, but be more aware of what's going on in the future and just make sure he gets what he needs when he needs it.

Will wait to hear from the other Vet.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I just have to say, this forum is great. Between everyone on here I'm sure there are centuries of Vizsla experience. Thanks for the help, everybody.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Főnix said:


> I'm feeling like the best thing to do is not worry about it too much, but be more aware of what's going on in the future and just make sure he gets what he needs when he needs it.


I think that is a very sensible attitude. There's nothing you can do now and chances are there will be no after effects.

BTW I think some of the members here have centuries of experience all on their own! ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Heard back from the vet. He said there's not really anything to do. Watch him closely and make sure the next shots aren't given for at least four weeks, but those should be the last that he needs.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lyra said:


> Főnix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling like the best thing to do is not worry about it too much, but be more aware of what's going on in the future and just make sure he gets what he needs when he needs it.
> ...



Nearly Lyra ...half a century and counting.......slowly....


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Your previous vet is an a-hole, that is not the way to treat a client and a pet they dearly care about. Find a new vet asap!

I do not over vaccinate, and my vet knows that and every time the topic comes up at an appointment for anytime unrelated to vaccines, she politely reminds me of the risks and benefits and says the choice is mine. 

Even when Titan was booked for his puppy shots and rabies (which I did separately after he turned 6 months old), she asked once more again "If I was sure this is the approach I wanted" and once we went over it again, then she went and got the needle and vaccine. I love my current clinic, they always go over the pro's and con's, risks and benefits and case scenarios before finally deciding on a path of treatment. I also like that they listen to my outside views and points from my 14+ years of experience in animal husbandry (even more so since Vizslas are not popular at all where I live, so I educate them!) 

Knowledge is power, so educate yourself before hand and go in ready to rebut if you feel different about a topic. Don't let a veterinarian bully you, or worse, corner you for your $$$$ because they went to school.

Future plans: Know what vaccines your dog 'needs' and what ones he may not need depending on the area you live in and your state laws.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Anyone read this book/ebook?
http://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=CDN211EBK

It's about the vaccination crysis, I still think leaving them intact longer makes a bigger impact on their life than yearly flu shots. 

I never argued with our vet on most shots then again, he doesn't see us that often.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

My Afton had a reaction to his first set of shots, as per the breeder. I had his 'puppy check' with one vet and felt that he was entirely dismissive: "All breeders say that..."

I called around and asked another practice about how they approach learning of a prior reaction. The second vet practice wanted to know details and suggested a pre-treatment strategy. they also suggested that he stay for observation. I was a bit concerned that this might be extreme and thought to ask about the additional costs of extras: none.

I switched to them, not because the shots would be different, but because they were better able to communicate with me and I, with them.


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Open, honest communication would be more than half the battle in what I'm hoping to find in a vet. In our visit I felt like he was a recording, repeating to me what he's said hundreds of times and not listening to anything I said.


----------

